# My Interview (me and my model)



## Ambonee (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I did o...k...

I only had a half hour and I had to re-create the viva glam pic of Pam. I didn't realize I had a blending brush in my belt because it blended (ha) into the brush belt, I even commented to my model about how few brushes I got, so when the manager pointed out the blending brush at the end of my demo, I felt really stupid. But she told me it was ok and not to worry about it. My demo went ok, no one was really around to critique but I mentioned everything I was supposed to and threw in the B2M and Viva Glam stuff. I'm just SO dissapointed I didn't use the blending brush...=/ And because of my nerves my model didn't come out as perfect (far from it actually lol, she still looked beautiful though) as I had hoped...but the manager knew I was REALLY nervous =)

The one-on-one however was awesome, the manager is a really sweet person, easy to talk to and had great advice and additions to my answers that were really helpful. She seemed to like me which is a plus however my lack of retail experience and maybe schedule might hold me back. I did tell her my schedule could be more open, I would just need to shuffle some classes around. She asked for my schedule to begin with so I felt kinda good about that. I asked her when I'd get a phone call (if I was lucky enough to be called back, because I turned in my ap in June and didn't get to go in until today) She said hopefully sometime next week because they needed to plan a group interview and they hadn't started that yet. She also said that it would be the head manager picking people from that particular interview. She seemed to agree with every answer I gave her for senerios and employment questions. So we'll see =) There are 3 positions open, 1 part time and 2 full so perhaps it is writen in the stars...I hope so =) 

So here are a few pics of me and my model:










remember, no blending brush... =(

the look I was going for...






And...When I got home yesterday these two little beauties were waiting for me...perhaps it's fate? lol, I doubt it =)






So there it is. So now I wait...again lol. That has to be the hardest part...Thought you guys would like to know


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 25, 2006)

she looks lovely, good luck!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 25, 2006)

no way, that is freaking beautiful! i think it really looks amazing! i hope you get the job!!!!!!


----------



## M (Aug 25, 2006)

I think you did great! *crossing my fingers* for you


----------



## dramaqueen (Aug 25, 2006)

good luck!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 25, 2006)

She looks great, I think you did really good! Good luck


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 25, 2006)

good luck, she looks gorgeous! and let us know


----------



## angelica (Aug 25, 2006)

Great job and your model looks great  Lots of luck!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 25, 2006)

great job. i like it


----------



## geeko (Aug 25, 2006)

Good job there. I love the eye make up u did.


----------



## parker9 (Aug 25, 2006)

What lipstick are YOU wearing? I love it!!!


----------



## shabdebaz (Aug 25, 2006)

You did a really good job of recreating that look!  What colour did you use in the crease?  In the pic, I think Pam is wearing Coppering but it looks really pink/red in the photograph, like she is wearing Cranberry.


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 25, 2006)

I think the look is exactly like Pam's.

You did amazing!

Good luck


----------



## Joke (Aug 25, 2006)

you did an awesome job, bravo 
good luck too


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2006)

I think your recreation looks pretty darn close to Pam's. A blending brush would have def come in handy though!! Oh well, you did your best. Good luck!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, I think it looks great your model has great eyes to work with.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2006)

I think she looks REALLY REALLY good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get the call!!


----------



## User34 (Aug 25, 2006)

it looks like u did great =)


----------



## Jaim (Aug 25, 2006)

I think her makeup looks wonderful!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 25, 2006)

You NAILED the look! It looks exactly like the postcard!

Well done hun!


----------



## glueme (Aug 25, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## maclay (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome job! I'd be so excited to go to the counter and receive an application like that


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 25, 2006)

wow... I don't even want to know how gorgeous it would have turned out if you had used the blending brush - thats awesome!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 25, 2006)

great job .. good luck .. let us know how it goes !!


----------



## User67 (Aug 25, 2006)

You did an awesome job! Good luck!


----------



## junealexandra (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't be so hard on yourself.   You look great and so does the model.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 25, 2006)

you both look so pretty very well done! good luck 2 u.


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Aug 25, 2006)

I think you did a great job.  Good luck!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 25, 2006)

Daaaaang, yer a cutie! I love those colours, I love the look! Awesome stuff.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 25, 2006)

wow! You did a wonderful job
I hope you get the job


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *parker9* 
_What lipstick are YOU wearing? I love it!!!_

 
Thank you!!! I'm wearing Stripdown lipliner, Viva Glam V lipstick and Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_You did a really good job of recreating that look!  What colour did you use in the crease?  In the pic, I think Pam is wearing Coppering but it looks really pink/red in the photograph, like she is wearing Cranberry._

 
Thank you!!!

I used Cranberry and Plum Dressing mixed with some Carbon...I was trying to get that red-ish purple color =)

But on the MAC site for the "Pam look" it says to use sketch, which wasn't in the display I was by...I completely forgot about Sketch!! =( It's ok, my model liked her make up =)


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 26, 2006)

*Thank You!!!*

I wanted to thank everyone for being so sweet!! I will definately keep ya'll updated and post the look from my (hopefully) next interview =) I want this SO badly!!! Thank you all SO much for being SO GREAT!!


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 26, 2006)

Holy Crap!!! I want you to do mine now! 

You nailed it honey!

What e/s did you use?  Maybe I should know this, but I don't.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_Holy Crap!!! I want you to do mine now! 

You nailed it honey!

What e/s did you use?  Maybe I should know this, but I don't._

 

Thank you!! You are SO sweet!

This is what I used for her whole look =) Although it's different from the facechart at maccosmetics.com because they just handed me a postcard and told me to re-create it =) 

I used:
Beigeing s/s all over lid up to brow bone
Crimsonette s/s in the outter V
Mylar e/s all over lid
Cranberry e/s in outter V and in crease
Plum Dressing e/s over the cranberry e/s and to the bottom outer lash line
Carbon in the outter V and crease to give it depth (I tried blending it w/the 239)
Vanilla e/s on the inner lid and lower inner lid
and Mylar e/s to highlight again

blacktrack f/l on top
Engraved e/l on bottom smudged

Buff blush w/ deep dark MSF over it

creamola c/l
Myth l/s
Viva Glam l/g


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 26, 2006)

i think you did a wonderful job to! i realty hope you get 'The call"


----------



## Midgard (Aug 26, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## stacey (Aug 26, 2006)

on point. awesome job.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 26, 2006)

i love the look you did.... i tried pam's look on me and it my fav!!!! forget the blending brush you did a great job....plus your makeup looks hot


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 26, 2006)

You both ladies look smashinz absoutely gorgeous = ) wwork it out!!


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! I had SO much fun! I hope I get a call back!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 27, 2006)

wow! i think u did a great job! she looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 28, 2006)

you both look absolutely gorgeous! they'd be crazy to not hire you, let us know how it goes and good luck (even though, from the looks of it you don't need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job really, I'm happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




During the demo, I know that you have to explain all the products you use to see if you've got sales experience... but I wonder if your model is supposed to ask you questions, like she's a real customer? Did your friend do that? Is it allowed?


----------



## always.27 (Aug 30, 2006)

stunning!! you did a great job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

hope u get the job... and u did a beautiful job on the model


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 
_Great job really, I'm happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




During the demo, I know that you have to explain all the products you use to see if you've got sales experience... but I wonder if your model is supposed to ask you questions, like she's a real customer? Did your friend do that? Is it allowed?_

 
She did ask me questions but no one was really around for them to hear her or my answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She handed me a postcard, gave me 5 minutes to gather things up, 30 minutes to apply, then she came over to see the finished work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hth.


----------



## cloverette (Aug 30, 2006)

wow- perfect! you deserve the job & i really hope you get it!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for your answer Ambonee. I've got my demo next monday so I was wondering about that point a lot!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 30, 2006)

You Do A Fantastic Job Plus You And Your Model Look So Gorgeous! And I Know For A Fact That They Would Be Crazy If They Don't Hire You Because You Got Skills Baby Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (That's Me Cheering For You)


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow you did an amazing job even without the blending brush! I hope u get the job hun =)

Can you tell me what you used on your model's lips please???


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2007)

heya this is what she used on the model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Thank you!! You are SO sweet!

This is what I used for her whole look =) Although it's different from the facechart at maccosmetics.com because they just handed me a postcard and told me to re-create it =) 

I used:
Beigeing s/s all over lid up to brow bone
Crimsonette s/s in the outter V
Mylar e/s all over lid
Cranberry e/s in outter V and in crease
Plum Dressing e/s over the cranberry e/s and to the bottom outer lash line
Carbon in the outter V and crease to give it depth (I tried blending it w/the 239)
Vanilla e/s on the inner lid and lower inner lid
and Mylar e/s to highlight again

blacktrack f/l on top
Engraved e/l on bottom smudged

Buff blush w/ deep dark MSF over it

creamola c/l
Myth l/s
Viva Glam l/g_


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 23, 2007)

that looks amazing :|


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 24, 2007)

You did an amazing job. Good luck with the rest of the interview process!!! It looks like you did great.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 24, 2007)

You did an amazing job!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 24, 2007)

she looks great,better than i would have done it gurl,lol
Good Luck


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 24, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 24, 2007)

both of your makeup looks great =) goodluck with everything!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 24, 2007)

Did she get the job, this post was from last year! haha


----------



## aalore (Oct 25, 2007)

she looks really good!


----------

